# What firmware files are required by amdgpu?

## nagmat84

I use the amgpu driver. Unfortunately, if the driver fails to load the required firmware the kernel silently hangs and does not print any error message what file is missing. If I create an initial ramdisk that includes the whole directory structure below /lib/firmware, then everything works but the ramdisk is huge.

```

genkernel --kernel-config=linux/.config --ramdisk-modules --plymouth-theme=breeze --firmware --firmware-dir=/lib/firmware initramfs

```

 I failed to include only the firmware files that are actually required. On a first shot I tried

```

genkernel --kernel-config=linux/.config --ramdisk-modules --plymouth-theme=breeze --firmware --firmware-files=/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_mec2.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_me.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_pfp.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_smc.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_sdma.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_ce.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_vce.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_sdma1.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_rlc.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_uvd.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_mec.bin,/lib/firmware/amdgpu/tonga_mc.bin initramfs

```

, because I know I have a card from the Tonga family (PowerColor Radeon R9 380), but this is apparently not sufficient. Any idea what I am missing?

----------

## snkmoorthy

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Radeon

Any firmware error in 'dmesg'?

----------

## chithanh

R9 380 is the newer revision of Tonga, it requires the tonga_k_smc.bin firmware for kernel 4.8 and newer.

----------

## nagmat84

@snkmoorthy: As I have already written:  *Quote:*   

> the kernel silently hangs and does not print any error message what file is missing

  This also impies, there is no firmware error.

@chithanh: If the R9 380 requires tonga_k_smc.bin, why does it work then if I include the whole /lib/firmware directory into the initramfs or if I compile amdgpu as a module so it it loads after /lib/firmware becomes available? tonga_k_smc.bin does not exists on my machine.

----------

